# Vertical Chess Board



## mvpacioc (Oct 3, 2012)

Not 100% finished, but close enough to post. 

21.5" x 48" Red Oak frame. Checkerboard pattern of poplar and red oak stained with ebony. 

Still need to apply some sealer to the checkerboard. Debating on making some doors for the shelving at the bottom. If I do, it'll be framed in red oak with poplar inlays (think picture frame where the glass is poplar).


----------



## mvpacioc (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, and I'm slowly hand carving the chessmen. What you see are the rough cuts from 1" poplar and oak dowels. After carving, I'll likely stain the oak chessmen in ebony.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

That's cool. I've never heard of a vertical chessboard. Keep us posted.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that's really kool :yes::yes:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's cool. How are you doing your carving? Power or chip, or ???


----------



## mvpacioc (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm planning on whittling the pieces with an assortment of wood carving blades. I've nearly finished one Knight, it's pretty rudimentary but I think it's pretty good for my first stab at wood carving. It took about an hour and a half and a nick off my left thumb. But I think the others are going to be a little more difficult, so I might get impatient and go with a some chisels or a dremel tool, if it gets too labor intensive.


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

To cut down on ouchies I usually leave the small carvings attached to use for a handle, then cut to length after the carvings done. Makes it easier to clamp in a vise too.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

First time I've ever seen a vertical chess board  I was expecting the 3d chess board from the original Star Trek or something.

Interesting idea and nicely carried out. :thumbsup:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow. That's quite an ingenious idea. Never seen anything like it. 






____________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------

